# Ironhorse Sunday: Unterschiedliche Rahmen



## fl1p (13. November 2008)

Es würde mich sehr Interessieren ob es Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen der Kompletträder gibt? Also zum Beispiel zwischen dem Expert oder dem World Cup? Auf die Baujahre 2007 und 2008 bezogen.

Die Kompletträder wurden im Gegensatz zum Frameset in Asien geschweißt, und sind etwas minderwertiger, richtig?


----------



## fatcrobat (13. November 2008)

also ich hab ei 06er und saß auf nem 07er und 08er und habe keinerlei unterschiede gemerkt auser bei den größen aber sonst sind die gleich 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (13. November 2008)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138

Steht da auf der ersten Seite teilweise:
07 WC, Elite und Factory aus USA, Rest aus Taiwan.

Ich glaub die 08er sind alle aus Taiwan!? Aber ich glaub identisch sind sie trotzdem nicht (Gewicht, bessere Kontrollen). Im Zweifelsfall Carl E, Kundenbetreuer bei Ironhorse, fragen, der sollte es wissen.

Außerdem haben manche Rahmen 2 Zughalter auf der Kettenstrebe und manche nur 1. Die Schweißnaht am Sitzrohr oben quer gibts auch nicht immer. Mein/Das 08er Factory hat beides nicht, das 08er WC hat beides auf den Bildern auf der HP.


----------



## fl1p (15. November 2008)

Okay, vielen Dank.

Ohne dass ich mir jetzt den ganzen ridemonkey thread durchgelesen hätte, gibt es außer dem Gewicht bei den älteren Taiwan Rahmen irgendwelche Nachteile? Oder kann man da bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## Joe Paluza (20. Dezember 2008)

Also 2008 ist nur der Factory Frame in USA geschweißt und hat einen leichteren Rohrsatz.

ich hab einen WC von 2008 und da war ein FETTER Made in Taiwan Aufkleber drauf 


Gruß Joe


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Dezember 2008)

die älteren Taiwan Rahmen waren ~ 200g schwerer als die US Rahmen


----------



## Joe Paluza (21. Dezember 2008)

Sind sie dass nicht immernoch ???


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2008)

Der Unterschied ist nicht mehr so gravierend.
Rein vom Gewicht geben sie sich glaub nicht mehr so viel.
Die US Rahmen sollen halt bissl hochwertiger sein. 
hochwertigere Legierung
besser Qualitätskontrolle usw.


----------



## TZR (21. Dezember 2008)

Sicher, daß es überhaupt nach 2007 noch US-Rahmen gab?


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2008)

2007 gabs auf jeden Fall nach US Rahmen


----------



## cubebiker (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein 2008er Factory war gelabelt ein US Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (29. Dezember 2008)

2008 is alles wo factory draufsteht ein US-made. zudem die Team-frames... was egtl. logisch is aufgrund der anderen rohrsätze ...

wc und alles andere sind aus taiwan und um 3/4 bis 1 pfund schwerer als die factory...


----------



## MoNu (29. Dezember 2008)

richtig. nur bei dem gewicht bin ich mit nicht sicher. das die wc usw. schwerer als die factory sind das weiß ich aber wieveil ka.


----------



## Marder (25. Januar 2009)

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand weiß, wie es mit den rahmen von 2008 und 2009 aussieht??

entwickelt wurde dadran wahrscheinlich ja nichts mehr.
es geht mir um den 2008er wc und den 2009er team und wc rahmen, worüber ich gerne wissen würde, ob es bei diesen rahmen auch nochmal unterschiede gibt?? sie wurden ja schließlich alle in taiwan produziert 

vielen dank schon mal im voraus für eure infos...


----------



## Marder (26. Januar 2009)

kann mir niemand hier helfen???


----------



## Marder (28. Januar 2009)

so... ich hab mal eben bei ih wegen der 2009er rahmen nachgefragt:

sie werden von der firma, die damals auch die wc und factory rahmen in der usa hergstellt hat nun in taiwan hergestellt. es gibt überhaupt keine unterschiede zwischen den rahmen - vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden


----------



## wutknubbel (4. Juli 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> so... ich hab mal eben bei ih wegen der 2009er rahmen nachgefragt:
> 
> sie werden von der firma, die damals auch die wc und factory rahmen in der usa hergstellt hat nun in taiwan hergestellt. es gibt überhaupt keine unterschiede zwischen den rahmen - vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden



jo , thx 
steigert meine freude über meinen neuen Rahmen noch mehr 
edit: sry fürs rausgraben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (4. Juli 2009)

Wann kommt deins?


----------



## wutknubbel (4. Juli 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Wann kommt deins?


steht neben mir


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (4. Juli 2009)

Nein!... 
Fehlen noch Teile?


----------



## FelixDH (4. Juli 2009)

wenn wir schon dabei sind, bei den unterschieden...kann mir jdm sagen ob es zwischen dem dw-link vom factory und wc einen unterschied gibts zwecks dämpfer? auf den 1. blick kann ich nämlich keinen unterschied feststellen...


----------



## Marder (4. Juli 2009)

zwischen factory bzw. älteren wc-rahmen auf der einen und den komplettbike-rahmen, sowie den neueren (08/09) wc rahmen auf der anderen seite gibt es keine unterschiede, bis auf den punkt, dass erstere in amerika gebaut wurden und sie einen leichteren rohrsatz haben (ca. 350-400gr leichter)

edit:
ich hab mir nochmal meinen beitrag aus dem januar durchgelesen und möchte nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass es sich nur um die 2009er modelle handelt. nicht, dass mißverständnisse aufkommen 


Marder schrieb:


> so... ich hab mal eben bei ih wegen der 2009er rahmen nachgefragt:
> 
> sie werden von der firma, die damals auch die wc und factory rahmen in der usa hergstellt hat nun in taiwan hergestellt. es gibt überhaupt keine unterschiede zwischen den rahmen - vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden


----------



## FelixDH (4. Juli 2009)

d.h. ich kann auch einen vivid verbauen statt einem DHX 5


----------



## Marder (4. Juli 2009)

ab einem bestimmten jahr, wurd da leicht was verändert, sodass der vivid passt... allerdings weiß ich nicht, wann es war
hat aber auf keinen fall was mit den verschiedenen rahmen-modellen zu tun, sondern eben mit dem leicht überarbeiteten link
das sollte dir weiterhelfen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342724 

und wo wir gerade dabei sind, spreche ich auch nochmal kurz die unterschiedlichen lager bei neueren modellen im gegensatz zu älteren an


----------



## wutknubbel (4. Juli 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> und wo wir gerade dabei sind, spreche ich auch nochmal kurz die unterschiedlichen lager bei neueren modellen im gegensatz zu älteren an



inwiefern?
wurden die verbessert? ( dichter, .. ) oder was?
gruß


----------



## Sam Hill (5. Juli 2009)

Eine Frage: Kann mir jemand erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen World Cup und Factory ist?


----------



## FelixDH (5. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß gibt es da keinen unterschied außer farbe und dämpfer, der rohrsatz müsste der gleiche sein, da bei in den usa gemacht worden sind...das world cup hat glaub ich noch eine titan steckachse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Juli 2009)

JA, mein WC hat ne Titansteckachse. Was für ne Achse beim Factory verbaut ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## Sam Hill (10. Juli 2009)

In wie fern ist dann der Dämpfer unterschiedlich? 
Ich dachte, dass das Factory schon einen andern, leichteren Rohrsatz hat


----------



## FelixDH (10. Juli 2009)

also factory und wc haben den gleichen rohrsatz, werden(wurden) nur mit verschiedenen dämpfern geliefert, wc mit vivid 5.1 und factory mim dhx 5


----------



## Marder (10. Juli 2009)

im 2007er war doch noch nen fox drinnen, oder irre ich mich da gerade?? das war nämlich der letzte wc rahmen mit dem leichteren rohrsatz...

der 2008er wc rahmen war nämlich auch schon aus taiwan -->>



[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> 2008 is alles wo factory draufsteht ein US-made. zudem die Team-frames... was egtl. logisch is aufgrund der anderen rohrsätze ...
> 
> wc und alles andere sind aus taiwan und um 3/4 bis 1 pfund schwerer als die factory...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Juli 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> im 2007er war doch noch nen fox drinnen, oder irre ich mich da gerade?? das war nämlich der letzte wc rahmen mit dem leichteren rohrsatz...
> 
> der 2008er wc rahmen war nämlich auch schon aus taiwan -->>



Ja, im 2007er WC ist ein DHX 5.0 drin der angeblich ab Werk fürs Sunday speziell abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## FelixDH (27. Juli 2009)

ja ich glaub das sind dann diese tunings, wie A-tune, B-tune, C-tune, gibts glaub ich bei allen dämpferherstellern, kommt halt auf die umlenkung an welches tuning man braucht, lässt sich glaub ich auch berechnen...


----------



## maxfranz (27. Juli 2009)

Also noch einmal zum Verständnis:

Ist der 2009er Sunday WC Rahmen nun mit leichtem oder dem 350gr schwereren Rohrsatz ausgestattet!?
Dass die firma, die in USA produzierte, nun in Taiwan sitzt, lässt diese Frage nämlich offen...


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Juli 2009)

ab 2008: Produktion in Taiwan -> schwerer rohrsatz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie fahren sich die sundays denn so..

mir wird ein o7er elite angeboten und wollte mal wissen wie die sich so fahren lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (7. Oktober 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> ab 2008: Produktion in Taiwan -> schwerer rohrsatz.



Das stimmt so nicht, denn die 2009 WC kommen aus Taiwan und haben den leichten Hauptrahmen.




ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich die sundays denn so..
> 
> mir wird ein o7er elite angeboten und wollte mal wissen wie die sich so fahren lassen...



Fahren sich so ganz geil eigentlich.


----------



## Marder (7. Oktober 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, denn die 2009 WC kommen aus Taiwan und haben den leichten Hauptrahmen.





nöö, stimmt nicht - die 09er Rahmen sind alle 100%ig gleich, bis auf die Lackierung

ich hab Anfang des Jahres persönlich bei IH nachgefragt und dies aus eigenem Intresse herausgefunden


----------



## TZR (7. Oktober 2009)

Mein 09er WC wiegt mit Vivid 5 kg. Dann ist es aber nicht der 500 g schwerere Rohrsatz.


----------



## Marder (7. Oktober 2009)

Thank you for your interest in Ironhorse bikes. The Sunday WC and Sunday Factory frames were made at a factory in the USA. The same company that made those is now making them at their factory in Taiwan. The frames are still made by the same company using the same materials and are identical to frames made in the USA. [...]. *Each model uses the exact same frame the only difference is parts.* If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## TZR (7. Oktober 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> The frames are still made by the same company using the same materials and are identical to frames made in the USA.



Dann haben alle 09er den leichten Rohrsatz.


----------



## tex9254 (3. Januar 2010)

tach auch.
könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen woher ich nen ironhorse sunday rahmen bekommen kann ohne hunderte von euro an lieferkosten bezahlen zu müssen?
bitte per Pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic_rider (24. September 2010)

hallo,
vielleicht kann mir wer in dem zusammenhang sagen, wie das mir der farbe der schwinge und dem dw-link teil, dass unten im rahmen hinter dem tretlager verbaut ist, aussieht. ich hab nen ironhorse "monster" version, da ist die schwinge oben in einem grünlichem eloxal? und untem im rahmen ist das angesprochene teil rot mit der dw-link aufschrift... is das normal so? kann man darauf auf das baujahr schließen?
thx!


----------



## SVK1899 (25. September 2010)

also ich hatte auch einen roten link und mein sunday ist von 2006! hab ich dann aber beim wiederaufbau durch nen BOS link ersetzt. ich glaub ab 2007 waren die links schwarz oder grün eloxiert und waren anders ausgefräst, damit noch andere dämpfer kompatibel sind.
bei den schwingen gab es ab 2007 auch ne kleine änderung. die alten sind komplett gerade, ab 2007 sind sie bei der dämpferaufnahme nach innen gebogen.
aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, wenn ich quatsch verzapft habe, bitte korrigieren!


----------



## joji2501 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo bisschen off topic. Hat irgendjemand noch nen sunday wc rahmen 08 oder 09 in m oder L?  Wäre super wenn ihr euch meldet.


----------

